# what to do with broken bottles and shards of glass



## Dragon0421 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have seen some wild stuff you all do so i thought i would start this thread i was looking to see what everyone could do with what they have i have a barrell of broke glass that i have made charms out of for people but i have also seen you all do lamp shades and other great things. Was wondering what you all do with yours. Lets see what you got.


----------



## bombboy (Apr 23, 2011)

I know a lady in NV that uses large pieces to make wind chimes, sells them to tourist on the way to Death Valley. I always thought of grinding down the sharp edges, polishing them up and making pendants out of the colored pieces, much like I do with agates and jaspers.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2011)

Decorative accessories are good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 See through shoes are always nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A bit too much rigaree for everyday wear though.






 Soviet Jewry.


----------



## VTdigger (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm making a display room in my basement for my bottles,  In part of it I thought of an idea for shards and broken bottles, as some are so nice even broken all to heck. I was thinking of getting and old Bath tub or big bucket filling it with some rocks and dirt and "burying" some of the broken bottles and shards making a "mini bottle dump" in the bottle room.


----------



## NWdiggold (Apr 26, 2011)

I keep all the broken neck tops, they look cool strung on a wire, also if I start finding neck tops I know I have not hunted the area.


----------



## LtlBtl (May 1, 2011)

Bottles with top/lip damage, I put into my gardens, top down. We use hock wines and other big uglies also . Cheaper than reflecting globes and I don't care if the animals knock them over and break.
 Bigger shards, especially pottery, we use in rock gardens/walls, stone paths, around bases of perrenials. 
 Doll heads , nice slug plates, anything with eye appeal and not sharp, we'll use on the surface of potted plants.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 2, 2011)

Fill up some mason jars and put them in the windows.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 2, 2011)

photo


----------



## Dansalata (May 2, 2011)

I DO THAT WITH BROKEN DOLL PARTS...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 2, 2011)

better picture ,i hope


----------



## Brains (May 2, 2011)

i collect broken pieces and chunks..  For those of you fortunate to have herd me complain about stuff in general before, you may have herd me say, "I claim to have the best insulator chunk collection in central Ohio"
 well...
 I claim to have the best insulator chunk collection in central Ohio...or at least the 2nd best.
 but...broken bottle chunks?  I act like they are ninja-throwing stars and i throw them at stuff.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 3, 2011)

I read on ebay about the lady selling sea glass ,well people buy it ,so I tried selling jars of glass on there ,(with no luck) so i'm stuck with a window jar of glass ,lol,haha[]


----------

